# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  حكم قول القائل : الله أكبر عليك .

## أبو مالك المديني

قال شيخ الإسلام قدس الله روحه كما في مختصر الفتاوى لبدر الدين البعلي ص 578 ( ط الفقي ) : ومن قال : الله أكبر عليك . فهو من نحو الدعاء عليه ، فإن لم يكن بحق ولا كان ظالما له ، يستحق الانتصار منه لذلك ؛ إما بمثل قوله ، وإما بتعزيزه . 
وقال رحمه الله ـ كما في الفروع 10 / 119 ، والإنصاف 10 / 189 : وقوله: الله أكبر عليك ، كالدعاء عليه وشتمه بغير فرية ، نحو : يا كلب . فله قوله له أو تعزيره ، ولو لعنه فهل له أن يلعنه؟ ينبني على جواز لعنه المعين .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

وفي دقائق أولي النهى ( شرح منتهى الإرادات ) للعلامة منصورالبهوتي رحمه الله قال : ( وكدعاء عليه وشتمه بغير فرية ) فإن شتمه بالفرية أي القذف بصريح الزنا أو اللواط حُدَّ ( وكذا ) قوله لغير ولده ( الله أكبر عليك ، ونحو ذلك )

وكذا هو في مطالب أولي النهى .

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

جزاك الله خيرا
وعفا عنا وعنك

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

آمين ، بارك الله فيك ، ونفع بك .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

وإذا قال الرجل لصاحبه : الله أكبر عليك. فإنه يعزر. إلا أن يعفو عنه خصمه . قاله في الدرر الملتقطة للدميري ، وهو من الشافعية .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

وهي كلمة دائرة على الألسنة بين العامة في زماننا ، يقصدون بها المدح والدعاء له .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

وقد يقال : العبرة بالمقاصد . 
لكن البعد عنه أولى ، والله أعلم .

----------


## احمد ابو انس

الحمدلله رب العالمين، والصلاة والسلام على أشرف المرسلين سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين، أما بعد..
فاستعمال كلمة "الله أكبر عليك" تستخدم من قبل بعض المجتمعات، ويختلف المقصود منها.فبعضهم يستخدمها دعاء عند الغضب ونحوه، فإذا تشاجر مع شخص ورأى أنه ظلمه قال له: الله أكبر عليك، وبعضهم يستخدمها عند التعجب، فإذا أعجبه موقف أو شخص كبَّر، والأصل أن التكبير وذكر الله عموما وعند التعجب أو الغضب وغيرهما من المواقف التي تحصل للشخص أنه لا بأس به.فقد قال البخاري رحمه الله في صحيحه: (باب التكبير والتسبيح عند التعجب وفيه: عن عمر - رضي الله عنه - قال: قلت للنبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : طلقت نساءك قال: (( لا ))، قلت : الله أكبر)قال الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله تعالى:(قال ابن بطَّال: التسبيح، والتكبير، معناه تعظيم الله وتنزيهه عن السوء، واستعمال ذلك عند التعجُّب، واستعظام الأمر: حسن، وفيه تمرين اللسان على ذكر الله تعالى، وهذا توجيه جيد ، كأنَّ البخاري رمز إلى الرد على من منع ذلك )، والله أعلم.

*والخلاصة*لا بأس باستخدام كلمة الله أكبر عند التعجب أو الغضب لما فيه من ذكر الله تعالى وتعويد اللسان على الخير، والله أعلم.

http://www.awqaf.gov.ae/Fatwa.aspx?S...D=9&RefID=7710

----------


## احمد ابو انس



----------


## احمد ابو انس

جزاك الله خيرا شيخنا .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> الحمدلله رب العالمين، والصلاة والسلام على أشرف المرسلين سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين، أما بعد..
> فاستعمال كلمة "الله أكبر عليك" تستخدم من قبل بعض المجتمعات، ويختلف المقصود منها.فبعضهم يستخدمها دعاء عند الغضب ونحوه، فإذا تشاجر مع شخص ورأى أنه ظلمه قال له: الله أكبر عليك، وبعضهم يستخدمها عند التعجب، فإذا أعجبه موقف أو شخص كبَّر، والأصل أن التكبير وذكر الله عموما وعند التعجب أو الغضب وغيرهما من المواقف التي تحصل للشخص أنه لا بأس به.فقد قال البخاري رحمه الله في صحيحه: (باب التكبير والتسبيح عند التعجب وفيه: عن عمر - رضي الله عنه - قال: قلت للنبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : طلقت نساءك قال: (( لا ))، قلت : الله أكبر)قال الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله تعالى:(قال ابن بطَّال: التسبيح، والتكبير، معناه تعظيم الله وتنزيهه عن السوء، واستعمال ذلك عند التعجُّب، واستعظام الأمر: حسن، وفيه تمرين اللسان على ذكر الله تعالى، وهذا توجيه جيد ، كأنَّ البخاري رمز إلى الرد على من منع ذلك )، والله أعلم.
> 
> *والخلاصة*
> 
> لا بأس باستخدام كلمة الله أكبر عند التعجب أو الغضب لما فيه من ذكر الله تعالى وتعويد اللسان على الخير، والله أعلم.
> 
> http://www.awqaf.gov.ae/Fatwa.aspx?S...D=9&RefID=7710


جزاك الله خيرا .
لكن ليست المشكلة في التكبير عند التعجب ونحوه ، المشكلة هي أن يكون التكبير عليك ، كأنك قلت : الله أكبر عليك ، أي سيكون عليك بقوته سبحانه ، أو نحو هذا المعنى ، فهذا مثابة الدعاء على الشخص ، والله أعلم .

----------


## احمد ابو انس

بارك الله فيك شيخنا صدقت وبررت .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

أحسن الله إليكم .

----------

